# Here Are 2020's Most Anticipated Tabletop RPGs!



## Anoth (Jan 19, 2020)

Many of those look very good like Dune and Fading Sun. But the one I am probaly most looking forward to is Rivers of London. I am really into the urban arcana alot these days. And I am really hoping this is a good project based on the BRP engine and more like Cthulhu mechanically than runequest.  Very hopeful on this one.


----------



## crazy_cat (Jan 19, 2020)

Is this this years (2020) list or last years (2019)? The last paragraph of the article confuses things somewhat, and the 2019 list provided at the end is the same as the '2020' list above?


----------



## SMHWorlds (Jan 19, 2020)

A very good list. I hope we learn something about DUNE, soon.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice list. That Dune, Cyberpunk Red, and Warhammer: Age of Sigmar would make the list is not exactly surprising.

edit: hmm, Stargate is on place 8, but you say they got an honourable mention with no release-date?


----------



## imagineGod (Jan 19, 2020)

Woohoo!

The continued success of "MoreDiceForUs" means more RPGs for us all too. 

It is almost like Modiphius Entertainment sent a time capsule to record my childhood wants like Frank Herbert's Dune.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 19, 2020)

There was a Dune RPG released for d20 in 2000 or 2001.  That's one book I regret not buying considering all the junk that did come out that I did buy.  Did anyone play it? I like Dune, I read the original and all the prequels, but never read anything after, that Frank Herbert wrote.  I was always kind of skeptical as to how this would translate to an RPG, I think it would take a group of non-casual players to work well.  I'll probably pick it up if for nothing but just to read.

Edit: It wasnt d20.  

This is interesting: The Dune RPG | Squaremans


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Jan 19, 2020)

Whoever controls Arakis controls the Spice.
Whoever controls the Spice controls the universe.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 19, 2020)

House McCormick then?


----------



## imagineGod (Jan 19, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> There was a Dune RPG released for d20 in 2000 or 2001.  That's one book I regret not buying considering all the junk that did come out that I did buy.  Did anyone play it? I like Dune, I read the original and all the prequels, but never read anything after, that Frank Herbert wrote.  I was always kind of skeptical as to how this would translate to an RPG, I think it would take a group of non-casual players to work well.  I'll probably pick it up if for nothing but just to read.
> 
> Edit: It wasnt d20.
> 
> This is interesting: The Dune RPG | Squaremans



If I was to pick an era in Dune for tile play, the time of Muad'dib's Crusade across the stars at the beginning of in Children of Dune, since there is little pre-established fiction to ruin with PC choices there.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 19, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> If I was to pick an era in Dune for tile play, the time of Muad'dib's Crusade across the stars at the beginning of in Children of Dune, since there is little pre-established fiction to ruin with PC choices there.




Didn't get that far into the series, always wanted to but just never got around to it.  Maybe one day?


----------



## John R Davis (Jan 19, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> This is interesting: The Dune RPG | Squaremans



Wow some really interesting stuff there
I wonder how the Test Hypothesis skill worked in a d20 system


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 19, 2020)

John R Davis said:


> Wow some really interesting stuff there
> I wonder how the Test Hypothesis skill worked in a d20 system




Dont know.  I remember looking a few years go and the book was going for ~$3K on ebay.


----------



## dave2008 (Jan 20, 2020)

@Morrus , what happened on 2014?  No poll that year?


----------



## Red Dice Diaries (Jan 20, 2020)

Cortex Prime is definitely anticipated by the people who backed it on the Kickstarter (originally supposed to deliver April 2018).


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 20, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> There was a Dune RPG released for d20 in 2000 or 2001.  That's one book I regret not buying considering all the junk that did come out that I did buy.  Did anyone play it? I like Dune, I read the original and all the prequels, but never read anything after, that Frank Herbert wrote.  I was always kind of skeptical as to how this would translate to an RPG, I think it would take a group of non-casual players to work well.  I'll probably pick it up if for nothing but just to read.
> 
> Edit: It wasnt d20.
> 
> This is interesting: The Dune RPG | Squaremans



No, it wasn’t D20. It was a D6 dice pool system called the “icon” system. However, the company that produced it, Last Unicorn Games, was bought up by Wizards of the Coast and there was a plan to re-release a D20 version. This never happened, as the Herbert estate withdrew the license.

Edit: ah...I just read your edit!


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 20, 2020)

TrippyHippy said:


> No, it wasn’t D20. It was a D6 dice pool system called the “icon” system. However, the company that produced it, Last Unicorn Games, was bought up by Wizards of the Coast and there was a plan to re-release a D20 version. This never happened, as the Herbert estate withdrew the license.
> 
> Edit: ah...I just read your edit!




I read earlier today that the writers of the system relied somewhat heavily on the assumption that future books would come out so there are some rules holes in the core book.  Good thing I didnt shell out the $3K for it.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 20, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> I read earlier today that the writers of the system relied somewhat heavily on the assumption that future books would come out so there are some rules holes in the core book.  Good thing I didnt shell out the $3K for it.



Well no, absolutely. I did actually buy it when it was released and it did have very high production values for the time, and some compelling ideas - but it made copious references to supplements that never came about. It’s worth a read, but not $3000.

I am looking forward to seeing what happens with the new game however.


----------



## aramis erak (Jan 20, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> There was a Dune RPG released for d20 in 2000 or 2001.  That's one book I regret not buying considering all the junk that did come out that I did buy.  Did anyone play it? I like Dune, I read the original and all the prequels, but never read anything after, that Frank Herbert wrote.  I was always kind of skeptical as to how this would translate to an RPG, I think it would take a group of non-casual players to work well.  I'll probably pick it up if for nothing but just to read.
> 
> Edit: It wasnt d20.
> 
> This is interesting: The Dune RPG | Squaremans



The d20 wasn't released...LUG being purchased killed it. The Dune: Chronicles of the Imperium was using LUG's house system. I had it, I sold my copy, and I often wish I hadn't...

But two fan conversions to d20 were made and the PDFs are still out there...


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 20, 2020)

Could be yours for a mere $13,031.00. +  $39.08 S&H.  $39.08 S&H are they crazy, thats highway robbery.









						DUNE CHRONICLES OF THE IMPERIUM ORIGINAL NO REPRINT ROLE PLAY GAME HB HC RPG VGC  | eBay
					

VGC HARD COVER BACK HARDCOVER HARDBACK AUGUST 200 PRINTING ORIGINAL NOT REPRINT. it goes using the base / basic RM services.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 20, 2020)

aramis erak said:


> I had it, I sold my copy, and I often wish I hadn't...




For what its going for now, I bet!! Now whether this person gets what  theyre asking on ebay remains to be seen but I doubt theres many out there.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2020)

dave2008 said:


> @Morrus , what happened on 2014?  No poll that year?



No. I did it in 2013 as a one off. Then in 2015 thought, hey why not do it again? Then just kept doing it.

That would have been the year of D&D 5E, so I think we can guess who would have won .


----------



## aramis erak (Jan 20, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> For what its going for now, I bet!! Now whether this person gets what  theyre asking on ebay remains to be seen but I doubt theres many out there.



The person I sold it to ran it for many months, and I'd never gotten it to table; I got a fair price (way more than I paid, but less than ebay value at the time)... I just wish I'd bought two when it came out.

I regret selling it, but I know it got well used, not just turned around for a quick buck.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 20, 2020)

aramis erak said:


> The person I sold it to ran it for many months, and I'd never gotten it to table; I got a fair price (way more than I paid, but less than ebay value at the time)... I just wish I'd bought two when it came out.
> 
> I regret selling it, but I know it got well used, not just turned around for a quick buck.




I know the feeling, Ive sold things I wish I hadnt.  As long as you got a good price and you know it got used I guess thats the most important thing.


----------



## imagineGod (Jan 20, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Could be yours for a mere $13,031.00. +  $39.08 S&H.  $39.08 S&H are they crazy, thats highway robbery.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DUNE-CHRON...991006?hash=item5d6bc462de:g:pXoAAOSw6DtYSc0i



Da FQ?


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 20, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> Da FQ?




Theres a sucker born everyday.


----------



## dave2008 (Jan 20, 2020)

Morrus said:


> No. I did it in 2013 as a one off. Then in 2015 thought, hey why not do it again? Then just kept doing it.
> 
> That would have been the year of D&D 5E, so I think we can guess who would have won .



Yep, but I was interested in 2-10 too.  Oh well, thanks for the reply.


----------



## GlacierMF5 (Jan 20, 2020)

My podcast recently did an interview with the CEO of Wyvern Gaming, talking about the Stargate RPG.









						‎Role of the Dice Podcast: Episode 121 - Stargate Roleplaying Game with Brad Ellis on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Show Role of the Dice Podcast, Ep Episode 121 - Stargate Roleplaying Game with Brad Ellis - Jan 6, 2020



					podcasts.apple.com
				








__





						Google Play Music is no longer available
					






					play.google.com


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm really excited that @multiplexer's and my_ Swords of the Serpentine _made the list. It's everything I love about fantasy gaming, which is to say a whole mess of fantasy politics, Morale-based combat where you can defeat someone without ever stabbing them, and a rich fantasy city full of mysteries. Folks who liked my old storyhour may find it similarly up their alley.


----------



## R_Chance (Jan 26, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Could be yours for a mere $13,031.00. +  $39.08 S&H.  $39.08 S&H are they crazy, thats highway robbery.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DUNE-CHRON...991006?hash=item5d6bc462de:g:pXoAAOSw6DtYSc0i




It's available on Amazon ($750 like new) and the Dragons Trove ($600 near mint). Only $600-750...  well, compared to $3,000 I guess it's "only".


----------



## Raddu (Feb 6, 2020)

Ulisses International announced the Kickstarter date for Fading Suns today: The Class Struggle is Real  |   Ulisses North America


----------

